# Molly and her bubs - 10 days old 04/05 :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Molly's story starts here...

_1 month old rats
Price: Free Ad ID: 116214219
Visits: 39

Address: Toronto, ON View map
Location: Toronto
Date Listed: 25-Mar-09



hi i have 6 baby rats and more to come i need to get rid of them because my female just had more so if u need rats or want them please come get them just email me and i will send u the info_

Four 4 week old babies are at another woman's place of which 3-4 of them will be arriving here this Sunday and I will, along with the 5-6 week old boy being picked up on Saturday, be fostering for 1 week until a rescue comes and gets them.

Then the other storyline begins. Molly and her male friend were bought 3 months ago. The woman had rats before when she was a teenager but only 1 at a time. When someone emailed asking if she was breeding...she wrote:
_um i never wanted to but my female keeps having babies i dont want to separate my male and female cuz they have always been together so now she keeps having babies_ *DOH*

Some of the babies and dad ended up a "some guys house" so tonight I wrangled a ride from my long-suffering friend and Molly ended up here with her 6 eepers that were born last night. Dad was removed the day before so there will be no more litters for little Molly. I was a bit worried about a post-partum pregnancy which can happen within 24 hours of giving birth and obviously what happened for these wee pinkies.
Molly was named by the woman's son, who was angry I was taking her away. The mom never named her even while having her for 3 months.
She said that Molly was basically the same size when she got her but her tail grew a little... :-\ 

So I am guessing she is about 5-6 months? She has an "old" face, but its brightening up very fast now...hehe.
She's another teeny at 182 grams and this is her 2nd surviving litter. Molly is calm and sweet and feeding her bubs as we speak. 
Btw we took her cage as well, so the woman wouldn't be able to fill it again  It must've been very full, a tiny cage, a small female, a biiig male, and six 4 week old babies! 

There are 3 girls, and 3 boys (Moon and I sexed them, so we *think* we are right)
1 - pink-eyed girl
2 - black-eyed girls
1 - black-eyed boy
2- pink-eyed boys

Meet Molly and her family...


















Molly in the Giant's Hand


















The bubbies with Moon's finger









Baby pillow









Milk bellies 









Someone is aspiring to be a air traffic controller

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and someone else is acting demure








;D


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

there soooooooooo cuteeeeee


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

That's brilliant that you took them in! Will they be staying with you for the duration or are they going to the rescue that you mentioned?

Have you thought of a name-theme for this set of eepers?

Good luck with them! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*



Corrie said:


> That's brilliant that you took them in! Will they be staying with you for the duration or are they going to the rescue that you mentioned?
> 
> Have you thought of a name-theme for this set of eepers?
> 
> Good luck with them! Keep the pictures coming!


Molly-wolly will stay. I think she was meant to come, but the boys and hopefully the girls of the litter can be adopted later on 

No themes yet...I usually wait until I have a way of telling them apart  So as soon as they start to distinctly colour or fuzz up we can decide 

Lots of pics coming don't worry 

Molly was lying in my lap this morning, as pancaked as such a wee thin girl can get, cheek tipped for rubs and strokes...just the loveliest girl. She must *know* she is safe now, and I will make sure her babies get good homes. 
*melt*


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

I'm so glad that she's staying with you! 

It's lucky it's a fairly small litter- for her and for you! Do you have the father? Do you know what his markings are? Will be interesting to see what these little pinkies turn out to look like!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*



Corrie said:


> I'm so glad that she's staying with you!
> 
> It's lucky it's a fairly small litter- for her and for you! Do you have the father? Do you know what his markings are? Will be interesting to see what these little pinkies turn out to look like!


Weeelll...Dad was an agouti or agouti hooded.
These pinkies full brothers and possibly sister are coming to me on Sunday. We managed to save 4 of the 1 monther's. Another girl pretended to adopt them. 

here they are ..black hoodie, 2 agouti hoodies and a beige hoodie like Mom


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

OMG they are so cute!!


----------



## barefootpoetry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

Aww, the pics are broken for me. :-\


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

They are soooo delicate and tiny and cute! Mom is gorgeous.

I'd be terrified to touch! hehehe!

Lovely pics!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

Awww, lol, it reminds me of when my 13 bubs were still that little! =] ADORABLE!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

Quick update, all are well, Molly is on amoxicillin for her URI...I have to force med my little lovely...hehe...she forgives me 

The beiges markings are coming in now 

Girls
(beige hoodie, black mismarked hoodie, agouti hoodie)


















Boys
(agouti hoodie, beige mismarked hoodie, beige hoodie who looks almost like a variberk)


----------



## emmaleexecstatic (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - Newbies*

awh :]
i took care of some wild bebe rats that fell out of my roof.
but it got to be too much and i took them to a shelter.
they sure are demanding, but cute :]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - 1 week old 04/02 *

The babies have just turned a week old and are great, nice quiet little things. , I rarely hear them until mom shifts, but I am worried. The Bronlings were insanely loud little “birdies” but once they hit 5 weeks old they were quiet rats. The Sugah’s were quiet little babies, and these little drama queens are shriekers and screamers…I hope it’s not a trend I am seeing. :
The boys were the camera hogs today…

The boys

Beige brothers 

















agouti hoodie boy









All together

















The girls

Agouti hoodie girl









Black hoodie girl









All together









The black hoodie with her agouti brother









The wee family


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - 1 week old 04/02 *

Aww! I love the baby pictures! They look so wierd and so cute all at the same time~


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - 1 week old 04/02 *

aww


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - 1 week old 04/02 *

They're all very precious! They remind me of when my 13 little 8 week old bubs were all so young!!! *awww, missing thoughs days*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Molly and her bubs - 1 week old 04/02 *

I have found good homes for the 3 boys (together!) and the one fawn girl will go with another single girl from a rescue's litter. The other girl will arrive here on the 26th and I will bond the 2 wee girls (3 days apart) so the move/transport and QT isn't as scary. 

I was very mean and took the babies first dangly pics yesterday 

agouti boy...all the boys are going to Jorats!! I am thrilled about this! ;D








beige boy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









fawn boy









agouti girl








fawn girl - adopted








black hoodie girl









And their older sister Bianca wanted to join in too









The beige boy has no forelegs!









The little agouti girl you guys seem to like :lol:









And my "keepers" *giggle*
Smoosh on top, Scooshee on the bottom

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

awwwwwwww!!!


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god, they're all so bloody cute ;D


----------

